# Superb Plan From Reliance Broadband



## Rockstar11 (May 23, 2010)

Peace of Mind Flat Fee Plans

Introducing New Range of Plans
Flat fee or unlimited usage plans are designed for total peace of mind. Enjoy 24 hours unlimited internet.. 


Night Booster Zoom 1 (Day 1 Mbps,
Night^ 2 Mbps)


Download speed - Day 1 Mbps, Night 2 Mbps (^Night Usage :10 pm to 8 am)

Monthly Charges (Rs.) -1499

Bundled Data Usage -Unlimited

Fair Usage Police -None





Reliance Combo Plans
Combo 600+ Night^ Booster top up
600 Kbps(Day) 
1 Mbps (Night) (^Night Usage : 10 pm to 8 am)
Monthly Charges (Rs.)749

Broadband Data Usage -Unlimited


Jaago BSNL Jaago


----------



## tarey_g (May 23, 2010)

I would like a similar plan with 512Kbps day and 1.5Mbps night and cheaper


----------



## stonecaper (May 23, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I would like a similar plan with 512Kbps day and 1.5Mbps night and cheaper



Me Too 
Want to get rid of BSNL ASAP


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 23, 2010)

Reliance Combo Plans
Combo 600+ Night^ Booster top up
600 Kbps(Day) 
1 Mbps (Night) (^Night Usage : 10 pm to 8 am)
Monthly Charges (Rs.)749

Broadband Data Usage -Unlimited


Jaago BSNL Jaago


----------



## tarey_g (May 24, 2010)

^^ fup ? ? ? ?


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 24, 2010)

The plans are good but what about services are they able to provide good connection or customer care?


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 24, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ fup ? ? ? ?



*www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/internet/wired_postpaidplans.html

*www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/internet/postpaidcombo.html


----------



## gagan007 (May 24, 2010)

whoa...that's really good offer from Reliance...but are you sure if the number of users go up...the download speed will not be affected (as I have seen similar case with Hathway)....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2010)

Its a good offer. But BSNL Govt Discount is making it the cheapest option for me...

EDIT: Surf Addiction 300kbps UL plan @ 450/month and Combo 500 plan 300kbps and 50 free calls is actually CHEAPER even including govt discount 
This is seriously awesome. I'm thinking of switching Service Providers unless BSNL has any discounts in the offering...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 25, 2010)

MTNL provides 752 Kbps Unlimited @ Rs.749/- p.m. 

RELIANCE provides 600kbps day/ 1Mbps night@ Rs.749/- p.m. 

BSNL provides 256 Kbps Unlimited @ Rs.750/- p.m.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> MTNL provides 752 Kbps Unlimited @ Rs.749/- p.m.
> 
> RELIANCE provides 600kbps day/ 1Mbps night@ Rs.749/- p.m.
> 
> BSNL provides 256 Kbps Unlimited @ Rs.750/- p.m.



BSNL reduced the prices too..256kbps unlimited @ rs.650/- pm, and 50 free calls..

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------

Is there any way to cancel those calls with reduced price??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2010)

^^Only for 3 circles not for all. bsnl.co.in still lists the plan as 750pm for karnataka


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Great plan by Reliance.

Sadly they won't give the full 1mbps speed.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 31, 2010)

^^^^^^


----------

